# Getting personal loan when working in an unlisted company?



## DrVanNostrand (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

I work in Sharjah Airport Freezone and have a salary of above 20k aed pm.
The issue is its hard to find a bank which will offer me a loan inspite of my acceptable salary due to to the company being somewhat new and unlisted

Can anyone point to a bank which is more flexible on this matter?
I mean I have been in this country on and off for 20 years(the last 10 continuously), surely they should take into account if they think Im going to take the money and run!

Thanks much


----------

